# Loudness Controll



## Chenzo (Apr 6, 2018)

Does Anyone know of a plugin similar to Izotpoe Loudness control that will work in Cubase? I'd rather not have to buy Pro Tools just to use one specific plugin. 

Cheers


----------



## JEPA (Apr 6, 2018)

free
https://youlean.co/youlean-loudness-meter/


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 7, 2018)

Chenzo said:


> Does Anyone know of a plugin similar to Izotpoe Loudness control that will work in Cubase? I'd rather not have to buy Pro Tools just to use one specific plugin.
> 
> Cheers



Pretty sure what you want to be able to do is render a file with loudness normalization yeah?? ...
If so do own RX 6 Advanced by any chance?

Rx Advanced's Loudness Module does this by default and works with any DAW once you set it up as your sample editor....

Used it to loudness normalize a film mix this past year... Does a smash up job and couldn't be any more easy to use... You can set a broadcast standard or pick your own target level and you're good...

Unless you need to specifically deliver to PT I'd skip Loudness Control and use RX, or figure out what the difference in cost is and see if it makes sense to buy it if you don't already have it...


----------



## Chenzo (Apr 12, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> Pretty sure what you want to be able to do is render a file with loudness normalization yeah?? ...
> If so do own RX 6 Advanced by any chance?
> 
> Rx Advanced's Loudness Module does this by default and works with any DAW once you set it up as your sample editor....
> ...


Yea that's what I need, but Rx Advanced is damned expensive just to use it for one feature. I don't think I'd use any of the other features in the plugin so was hoping to find something similar and cheaper.


----------



## Illico (Apr 12, 2018)

*dpMeterII*
http://www.tb-software.com/TBProAudio/dpmeter2.html

*MLoudnessAnalyser*
https://www.meldaproduction.com/MLoudnessAnalyzer


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 14, 2018)

Chenzo said:


> Yea that's what I need, but Rx Advanced is damned expensive just to use it for one feature. I don't think I'd use any of the other features in the plugin so was hoping to find something similar and cheaper.



Right, I understand that... But having to sit in front of a meter and looking for overs is completely different from rendering a loudness plugin/program that takes care of business destructively in a single pass... Time is money as they say...

Meters are awesome, I swear by them, but if anything you do goes to broadcast and anything exceeds the loudness requirement you're looking at either being fined or losing work...There's a reason why something like RX6 Advanced or Loudness Control command the price they do...

So if you want to be in the ballpark then for sure, a meter if all you need...
If your reputation, or ability to collect payment depends on being dead-on accurate than spend the money...

And if you do a decent amount of post work RX6 is hardly expensive... It's as standard as audio software gets in post.... And something someone will eventually expect you have on deck... Plus it really isn't any more expensive than running out and buying Pro Tools if you think about it...


----------



## JEPA (Apr 14, 2018)

https://www.nugenaudio.com/music-production-mastering-loudness-and-true-peak-plugins-aax-au-vst_56
*
€194
*


----------



## Chenzo (Apr 27, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> Right, I understand that... But having to sit in front of a meter and looking for overs is completely different from rendering a loudness plugin/program that takes care of business destructively in a single pass... Time is money as they say...
> 
> Meters are awesome, I swear by them, but if anything you do goes to broadcast and anything exceeds the loudness requirement you're looking at either being fined or losing work...There's a reason why something like RX6 Advanced or Loudness Control command the price they do...
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, looks like I'll be buying RX Advanced this month instead of a new sample library :(


----------



## Divico (Apr 27, 2018)

Reapers SWS Extension offers loudness normalization for items to a selected LUFs value. Could be used after printing a master track


----------



## Ethos (Apr 27, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with the Nugen Audio Master Check? I'm wondering how that stacks up against RX


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 27, 2018)

Ethos said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Nugen Audio Master Check? I'm wondering how that stacks up against RX


Mastercheck is a real-time metering and loudness comparison tool. It is very good (especially for level-matching when comparing effects chains) but not what the OP is looking for. Same comment applies to the TB Pro Audio, Melda and Youlean plugins mentioned earlier.

It's possible to use these tools for loudness normalization, but (as already pointed out) very time-consuming. You play the whole piece, then look at the average loudness and adjust the level to make it match a numeric target. My choice for using this method would be Waves WLM Plus (currently on sale for $99 US).

For off-line, batch processing -- which is much quicker and (I think) less error-prone -- the only inexpensive alternative I have found is Auphonic Leveler ($89), which is also available as an on-line service where you upload your input files and download the output. (The algorithms are the same so the online version can be used as a very cheap trial.) I haven't used this except casually and can't really vouch for its accuracy yet. I do know that you have to be careful to prevent it from doing some limiting as well as normalization (unless that's what you want).

There are several expensive alternatives to the already-mentioned Izotope RX Loudness Control. They include Nugen LM-Correct and https://fluxhome.com/project/junger-audio-level-magic/ (Flux/Junger Audio Level Magic).


----------



## JEPA (Jun 12, 2018)

https://www.waves.com/plugins/wlm-loudness-meter now at $29 !


----------



## mediastudio (Jun 12, 2018)

You might also look at https://www.tcelectronic.com/Catego...-Add-On-Licenses/LCN-LOUDNESS-CORRECT/p/P0CK4


----------



## pderbidge (Jun 13, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> Mastercheck is a real-time metering and loudness comparison tool. It is very good (especially for level-matching when comparing effects chains) but not what the OP is looking for. Same comment applies to the TB Pro Audio, Melda and Youlean plugins mentioned earlier.
> 
> It's possible to use these tools for loudness normalization, but (as already pointed out) very time-consuming. You play the whole piece, then look at the average loudness and adjust the level to make it match a numeric target. My choice for using this method would be Waves WLM Plus (currently on sale for $99 US).
> 
> ...



Interesting set of plugins. Divico is right to consider looking at Reaper for this. For one, you can try it out for free without limitation and could "technically" keep using it forever for free until you feel it's doing the job and decide to pay a measly $60 for it. I'd be interested to see owners of RX compare it's loudness normalization to the SWS extension in Reaper. You just need Reaper and then the SWS extensions to try it out. Here is a video on how it works. It's pretty basic in functionality but it might do the job.


----------

